# Fatty Liver



## bradlm (Oct 27, 2006)

Several years ago I had a blood donation rejected by the Red Cross due to elevated liver function enzymes. Obviously this worried me. Over the years I came to find out I had what's called "Fatty Liver Syndrome". This happens when fat is absorbed into the liver and inhibits it's functionality. I tried medications, which worked to a small extent, but resisted that "D" word. Well, things came to a head in June and I finally HAD to change my eating habits. Nothing drastic, but significant. This morning I went to the doctor and have lost 12 pounds and for the first time since September 2001, my liver functions are at normal levels.

I wanted to share that with you guys in hopes it helps someone else. I love food , but I love life more and some very small changes paid off, so far.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 27, 2006)

bradlm said:


> I love food , but I love life more and some very small changes paid off, so far.


Wise words, dude. Very wise. 

Thanks for sharing this - continued good health wishes to you.


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a slightly elevated level of liver enzymes, or at least did last time I saw blood test results a couple of years ago. Not high enough for the doctor to worry about really, but above normal. I wonder if I could be starting the same thing?

So I was wondering, what changes did you make? And do you have any references on what types of changes can influence this?

-Ed


----------



## bradlm (Oct 27, 2006)

edx said:


> I have a slightly elevated level of liver enzymes, or at least did last time I saw blood test results a couple of years ago. Not high enough for the doctor to worry about really, but above normal. I wonder if I could be starting the same thing?
> 
> So I was wondering, what changes did you make? And do you have any references on what types of changes can influence this?
> 
> -Ed


I cut out my every morning Bagel. Limited myself to once a week. Drinking lots and lots of water. Trying to keep low fat. Started eating organic pasta, but only once a week at most. Lots of fish and chicken. Lite popcorn, I recommend Pop Weaver at WalMart, and I did away with the tub of pretzels I snacked on in my car. Excersise would be good and I try to walk and/or jog whn I can, but it's not much, I work 2 jobs and have 2 kids. And lots of masterbating to BBW websites, particularly my own....well it didn't hurt....


----------



## bradlm (Oct 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wise words, dude. Very wise.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this - continued good health wishes to you.



Thanks so much!


----------



## saucywench (Oct 27, 2006)

bradlm said:


> Several years ago I had a blood donation rejected by the Red Cross due to elevated liver function enzymes. Obviously this worried me. Over the years I came to find out I had what's called "Fatty Liver Syndrome". This happens when fat is absorbed into the liver and inhibits it's functionality. I tried medications, which worked to a small extent, but resisted that "D" word. Well, things came to a head in June and I finally HAD to change my eating habits. Nothing drastic, but significant. This morning I went to the doctor and have lost 12 pounds and for the first time since September 2001, my liver functions are at normal levels.
> 
> I wanted to share that with you guys in hopes it helps someone else. I love food , but I love life more and some very small changes paid off, so far.


Coincidental that you mention this now. I had peripheral knowledge of this syndrome because of my work with kidney docs. Just yesterday while doing research I ran across a journal article that was related to or mentioned it. Although the subject area is too broad to even begin to offer links to informative articles, it might be useful to mention that the medical community distinguishes between alcoholic [fatty] liver disease (ALD) and non-alcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD).


----------



## bradlm (Oct 27, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Coincidental that you mention this now. I had peripheral knowledge of this syndrome because of my work with kidney docs. Just yesterday while doing research I ran across a journal article that was related to or mentioned it. Although the subject area is too broad to even begin to offer links to informative articles, it might be useful to mention that the medical community distinguishes between alcoholic [fatty] liver disease (ALD) and non-alcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD).


very true..mine is NAFLD


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 27, 2006)

A close friend of mine discovered she has the same disorder a number of years ago. She was a little on the heavy side at the time. Like you, she made some pretty significant changes to her diet - not amounts of food, just what she would and would not eat. Also, like you, she lost a bunch of weight once she started this new diet and it got her levels back to normal.

Now she is heavier than ever, although she still sticks to the same diet. There are lots of foods she won't touch, but I guess her body adjusted and the weight came back. The good news is that her levels are still normal, so the fact that she's fatter isn't hurting her health, which is great.

Best of luck to you, I'm sure you'll find there's lots of tasty stuff left that you can have! :eat2: 

Brenda


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2006)

bradlm said:


> And lots of masterbating to BBW websites, particularly my own....well it didn't hurt....



Was this a recommended part of the cure, Brad?   

Were you having any symptoms of the disease before giving blood (pain, tiredness, etc), or were you completely asymptomatic?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Coincidental that you mention this now. I had peripheral knowledge of this syndrome because of my work with kidney docs. Just yesterday while doing research I ran across a journal article that was related to or mentioned it. Although the subject area is too broad to even begin to offer links to informative articles, it might be useful to mention that the medical community distinguishes between alcoholic [fatty] liver disease (ALD) and non-alcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD).



What's the difference between ALD, NAFLD, and NASH?


----------



## bradlm (Oct 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Was this a recommended part of the cure, Brad?
> 
> Were you having any symptoms of the disease before giving blood (pain, tiredness, etc), or were you completely asymptomatic?


As far as symptoms, nope, none. As far as the cure part..that one was improvised...


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I s'pose it can't hurt.  

How odd to have something like that and not know it. Good thing you tried to give blood, eh?


----------



## bradlm (Oct 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Well, I s'pose it can't hurt.
> 
> How odd to have something like that and not know it. Good thing you tried to give blood, eh?



SO very true!


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Oct 29, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks that this is the wrong section for a post like this? It's just way too much reality for the "fantasy" side of Dims, IMO.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 29, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that this is the wrong section for a post like this? It's just way too much reality for the "fantasy" side of Dims, IMO.



it's a good thread, but it _does_ give credence to the idea that we need a health forum.


----------



## butch (Jun 13, 2007)

Back in 2004 I had routine blood work taken at the school's health clinic, and it turned out I have a fatty liver as well. They asked me point blank if I was an alcoholic (no, rarely touch liquor in over 10 years), but offered me no solutions to this problem.

I spoke to a couple of people who have it, and they said all that happens to them is, once a year their doctor checks their blood for this, and nothing more-they're only monitoring it to see if it gets worse.

I spoke to a friend with a lot of knowledge about holistic health, natural remedies, chinese medicine, and the like. She recommended I take milk thistle for this condition.

I've been taking one milk thistle pill a day since then (even though the bottle says to take 2 a day), and this past winter, had my first routine blood work taken since that 2004 visit. Guess what? My liver is functioning fine, and no mention of a fatty liver.

I don't know if the milk thistle is the reason, but I did not consciously change my diet in the past few years, so I don't know what else to attribute this change to (besides lab error either then or now). Thought I'd share and see if a) others have used milk thistle with similar results, or b) others might be interested in this if they have been diagnosed with a fatty liver.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 13, 2007)

bradlm said:


> Several years ago I had a blood donation rejected by the Red Cross due to elevated liver function enzymes. Obviously this worried me. Over the years I came to find out I had what's called "Fatty Liver Syndrome". This happens when fat is absorbed into the liver and inhibits it's functionality. I tried medications, which worked to a small extent, but resisted that "D" word. Well, things came to a head in June and I finally HAD to change my eating habits. Nothing drastic, but significant. This morning I went to the doctor and have lost 12 pounds and for the first time since September 2001, my liver functions are at normal levels.
> 
> I wanted to share that with you guys in hopes it helps someone else. I love food , but I love life more and some very small changes paid off, so far.



Wonderful post. This is exactly the kind of thing that needs to be talked about more. Fat people can certainly do things that improve their health without taking drastic measures!! A few simple changes and a small loss (12#) and you have some serious improvement in your health outlook.

Bravo, well done!!!!


----------

